# Concert + Bose impedence/RMS wattage (2001)



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

Does anyone know the wattage RMS and impendence (ohms) of the Bose amp in a 2001 Audi TT (Concert I)? I found that the amp is 175 watts in another forum, but is that peak or RMS? I assume RMS... since most aftermarket head units have ~200w peak amps built in and this is an external amp. So that would be roughly 44watts RMS per speaker at 4 ohms? Does anyone care to correct me on that?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/Bose_Config.htm

The most info I've seen on the bose setup.

The amplifier also serves as a crossover. All speakers connect directly to the amplifier. If you're considering replacing just the amp or just the speakers don't do it. You will either need to power the speakers off a new headunit's internal amp, an aftermarket amp or wire them differently to the stock unit which also has an internal amp- you might have to code the unit differently in order to make it output on those channels. Wak has a DIY on that too listed as mega bass.


----------



## mikegtimx (Apr 5, 2011)

reviving this thread lol 

i need de impedance of bose amp of one coupe tt, im changing only the speakers and HU 
does every one knows this???


----------

